# height of cockapoos



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

When we first did the research for ollie over 4 years ago now i found various things that told me around 14-16 inches was the kind of size
Ollie is 4 now and 18 inches to the shoulder..... but looking back his dad was quite big.. but his mum wasnt
Just wondering if parent size is a good determinent of dog size? Eg does a big dad produce big dogs?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

In my experience yes !
Rascal and Scamp share the same mum, an English show cocker, both have miniature poodle dads but Scamp's dad was taller.
Rascal seems to be average height and weight, Scamp is nearly 22" at the shoulder and weighs 21 kg !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab photo Frances 

I think both parents size has to be considered, my girls are in the 15.5 inches, 16 inches range ... my parents male cockapoo is 17 inches ...

Males dogs tend to be taller but as we know the range in height, size and looks can differ so much with Cockapoos depending on the mix and parents .. that's why we love them


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Teddy has outgrown both his parents who were 14" each, Teddy is a good 18-19 inch,but a real biggg sofffttyyy.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Beau had a toy dad and a petite show cocker mum but she has grown to be 15" to the shoulder, Kody has mini dad and show mum and he is 12.5" already at 12 weeks. X


----------

